# Amateur BBQ Competition at Beach BBQ and Brews Festival in Toronto, Canada



## Beerlicious (Jan 18, 2013)

NAME OF CONTEST: *Beach BBQ and Brews Festival Amateur Competition*

LOCATION: *Woodbine Park, Toronto*
STARTS: * Sunday June 16, 2013*
ENDS: * Sunday June 16, 2013*
WEBSITE: *Beach BBQ and Brews Festival*

CONTEST DETAILS AND PRIZES:
*-Contest is limited to thirty (30) entries. First thirty (30) entries with completed applications and payment submitted to event management will be eligible to compete 
-All applications must be submitted by May 14, 2013
-All team members must be over the age of 19 to compete. Members must reach the age of 19 by June 15, 2013
-This is a non-sanctioned event
-No more than two (2) people per team
-Trophies and prizes will be presented to the top two (2) amateur teams as determined by the scoring of the judges
-Grand prize will include a barbecue or smoker from one of our participating sponsors*

CONTACT INFORMATION:
Name: *Courtney Fromm*
Adress: *80 Sherbourne St, Suite 106, Toronto*

Phone: *(416) 635-9889 x221*
Fax: *(416) 635-7766*
Email: *courtney@beerlicious.ca*
Entry fee: *$50/team*
Info: *Please contact Courtney for an application form or futher details*


----------

